# Should SPN Keep The 'Like' Button? SPN Poll



## Ishna (May 17, 2013)

Hello admin jios

I'd like to make a suggestion please.  I've spent some time on a few other forums over the past 8 or so months, and I've noticed that while most have a 'like'-type reputation system, a lot of them don't display a list of which users like which posts.  SPN does.

I feel that sometimes the 'like' system at SPN can create a bit of an 'us vs them' image, where one side of an argument is getting all the 'likes' and the other side isn't.

But as this is my feeling alone, perhaps SPN could have a poll to find out the views of other members with a view to changing it possibly?

I appreciate the 'like' system, however I think it might be good if you could only see when you yourself like a particular post, rather than seeing all the members who like the post.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## spnadmin (May 17, 2013)

ishna ji

I hear you. It bothers me too for a lot of reasons. Sometimes I want to encourage a person even when I don't agree. Other times I really agree. It can backfire however with the shy people made very self-conscious about the Like button. I if they don't get a Like will that make them go into a shell? Let's have the moderators discuss it in our Leaders' Section.


----------



## spnadmin (May 17, 2013)

Before we have any private discussions, let's encourage people reading this thread to express their views.


----------



## Randip Singh (May 17, 2013)

Definite yes and a dislike button as well :grinningkudi:


----------



## Admin (May 17, 2013)

*A definitive yes from me too!* I think its a Sikhi like to be upfront and let the poster know that he is being appreciated for her/his contributions. 

Randip ji, the dislike button was removed due to some apprehensions by some _'sensitive'_ members... 

IMHO! Likes button is the most interactive feature and keeps the things interesting!


----------



## arshdeep88 (May 17, 2013)

Either have it or not

but dislike button will be far more discouraging


----------



## Ambarsaria (May 17, 2013)

Aman Singh ji thanks for your post.  My observations below,





Aman Singh said:


> *A definitive yes from me too!* I think its a Sikhi like to be upfront and let the poster know that he is being appreciated for her/his contributions.
> 
> Randip ji, the dislike button was removed due to some apprehensions by some _'sensitive'_ members...
> 
> IMHO! Likes button is the most interactive feature and keeps the things interesting!




*Should name be there:* For me it helps specially when some people I consider mentors for me provide such feedback.  I appreciate such feedback and use it for my steering.  Just personal for me though as any thanks is equally valuable and to be appreciated.
Unfortunately it does show up as groupie mentality  where same people would thank the same associates. Positively it at times kind of encourages stronger interactions.   In the end it probably evens out.


We need to remember that greatest newer learning happens when there are differences of opinion versus closeness of opinions.


*Anonymous Thanks:  *If possible I believe the forum should allow visitors to leave thanks.  This will encourage possible greater interaction and traction to attract new members for mutual learning.
Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 17, 2013)

Many times I click *Like* which shows that I have read and understood the post and respect the thought expressed. I may agree with it or not. Many times when I do not agree, I do not even bother to respond in order not to create an argument rather than to further a conversation. But sometimes I do challenge others by asking questions for my own better understanding.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Luckysingh (May 17, 2013)

It's a confirmation that your post was understood !!
eacesign:


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (May 17, 2013)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Many times I click *Like* which shows that I have read and understood the post and respect the thought expressed. I may agree with it or not. Many times when I do not agree, I do not even bother to respond in order not to create an argument rather than to further a conversation. But sometimes I do challenge others by asking questions for my own better understanding.
> 
> Tejwant Singh


My "Like" means much the same.  It doesn't mean, "I agree," it means,"I appreciate"  or "Thank you for saying that."  In fact, I often learn a lot more from posts I don't agree with.  Learning is what I'm here for.:grinningkudi:


----------



## spnadmin (May 17, 2013)

I  the fact that this poll has 10 replies before 12 hours expired.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (May 17, 2013)

Is there any data on users who liked an adjoining post, but not mine :motherlylove:


----------



## findingmyway (May 17, 2013)

I think it should be renamed to "Appreciate" to better reflect how it is used!


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur (May 17, 2013)

findingmyway said:


> I think it should be renamed to "Appreciate" to better reflect how it is used!



Most excellent suggestion!


----------



## Admin (May 17, 2013)

Inderjeet Kaur said:


> Most excellent suggestion!


That can be easily done! no issues!


----------



## spnadmin (May 17, 2013)

This is a great solution. Thanks to all! I removes my earlier misgivings. Often there are articles that I don't "Like" but do appreciate because they raise my awareness about an issue. I don't like articles about abuse of women or torture. But when Soul-jyot posts those articles it feels weird to Like but correct to Appreciate.

There are many other examples like this.


----------



## Harry Haller (May 19, 2013)

funnily enough although the tab says like, the tagline is appreciate already!



> The following members appreciate spnadmin Ji for the above message.


----------



## Admin (May 20, 2013)

harry haller said:


> funnily enough although the tab says like, the tagline is appreciate already!


Ha, ha! i wish 'Appreciate' could be spelled in 4 characters! Now, it will be a one long huge button! :grinningsingh:


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (May 20, 2013)

Why not leave the like button with icon? When user clicks he can see he is appreciating someone's post! No need for text. You can boldify appreciate as in:

The following members *appreciate *Aman Singh Ji for the above message.


----------



## Harry Haller (May 20, 2013)

agree?


----------

